# What's the risk of riding with a newly reconstructed ACL??



## CoastRider_Oz (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Ben,
I agree with Kontact to a degree.

I've had 3 ACL recons and two other ops to clean up my knees (so 5 ops total)
I had three different surgeons and 6 different physios during all that crap and was told the same thing you've been told—wait at least 3 months. I pestered to get on the road before this, but they all said the risk is too high. However, I could sit on a spin bike or my bike on an indoor trainer as much as I wanted. And, like you, ride at 80-90 RPM for 30mins and by 3 months, I was doing 90mins 3/4 times a week.

What does your physio and surgeon say about this? How much do you trust them?

I think that the biggest risk would come from one of the following:
1. the twisting action required to disengage from the pedal (clipless)/or some funky movement to hastily get out of any pedal you're strapped/locked into
2. falling off. You never know when or how this might happen but when it does, odds are you're going to bend/twist the recently operated-on knee in a bad way. The good knee will be fine of course, Murphy will make sure of that!

BTW, why the repeat ACLR?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm about 4 weeks post ACL surgery -- it's my second ACL surgery in the last 7 years. Last time, I had a hamstring graft, was back on the bike 2 months post op, and did a 60 mile road race exactly 3 months post op (against my doc's urge not to). Everything went fine.

This time, I had a patellar graft (taken from my opposite knee). My phyiscal therapist had me "spinning" (read: barely making full circles) at 2 weeks post op, and now, 4 weeks post op, I am able to spin on the trainer at 80-90 rpm for 30 minutes each day as part of rehab.

I'd like to get on a real bike (i.e., on actual pavement) asap... but they say it takes ~3 months for the new ACL to revascularize with new cells/tissue such that it is somewhat resistant to secondary injury. 

Some people seem to argue that the risk of secondary injury is high during the first 2-3 months, other people seem to argue that cycling is the best rehab around for knee surgery. 

So really, if I'm able to pedal on the trainer comfortably, how risky is it to go out and ride on the road?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

My advice: Don't take anyone's advice on this forum about your newly rebuilt knees and medical recovery.

If you want a second opinion, get it from someone who is also a osteopath or orthopedist familiar with your medical history, not an internet jockey, bicycle coach or fellow ACL rebuild veteran.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

^^ sound advice.

I suppose my OP came across as a bit naive, but really I guess I asked because I have seen a number of legitimate rehab programs that include road cycling relatively soon after surgery as part of rehab....and then of course there are the others that warn that there is excessive risk in doing so.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Boy if I spent that much money to pay a guy who has had at least 8-10 years of post grad training and who knows how much additional practice and continuing ed, I'd follow his advice, not someone else's doctor's advice. 

Oh by the way, same comment re: your PT's advice.

Life is long, what's your hurry? Take it easy, heal properly, don't void your warranty. 

Sometimes I think some of us carry competativeness into surgery recovery to see how fast they can be back doing crits and centuries.

I repeat, what's the hurry? Going to lose a season of poking along the country roads or club racing? So what? Work on your upper body or learn guitar in the mean time.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

Follow doc's advice. I spent 3 months on a trainer after my ACL transplant and din't regret it.


----------



## NJcycler (Jun 18, 2009)

I completely ruptured my acl years ago. never had the surgery. I snowboard 50-100 days and cycled 18,000 miles in the last 4 years. I wouldn't do anything other than what the doctor says. not worth the risk. riding outside is going to put so much more stress on it then a trainer.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Same here follow what those that know about your case say. Spinning is very safe not likely to fall or have to unclip at an strange angle at the wrong time as you would on the road. Best luck with your recovery.


----------

